# This guy is an idiot!!!!!



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

This is an article written in my local paper "Kamloops This Week" My blood boiled the minute I read it.


*Let us ban these rats posing as canines


THE Chihuahua: What’s the point of this dog?
By MARK MACDONALD

Jun 08 2007

Last week, while driving in Sahali, I saw a driver navigating a sharp corner in his SUV, turning the wheel with one hand and cradling a dog in the other. 

In rush-hour traffic, an impossible situation. 

A month ago, while passing a car, I looked into the drivers-side window to see a dog perched on the window sill, this one cradled in its owners arm. 

At 110 km/h, an impossible situation. 

And recently, I saw a young woman wearing sunglasses larger than her head, pink hot pants and a white T-shirt labelled T and A, walking a dog resembling a squirrel. 

Also impossible, but on a more superficial level. 

All of these people had something in common - their dogs were of the small variety. 

I'm talking about chihuahuas and pomeranians and other so-called toy dog breeds, whose names when spelled out often measure longer than the dogs themselves. 

These stunted beasts are popping up more and more in Kamloops, spreading like pine beetles from trendy, soulless places like Vancouver to endanger our roads and turn Kamloops young women into visages of Paris Hilton. 

What happened to the old-fashioned, proper hounds, the labs, golden retrievers and border collies? 

People buy those dogs for companionship. They buy mini-dogs because they are cute and trendy - hardly a good reason to invest in a sentient being. 

Growing up, our family owned a black lab named Moses. 

Moses was a wonderful dog. I used to wrestle with him in the snow outside our home in Telkwa, near Smithers. 

A child wanting to engage a chihuahua in fun like that would accidentally smother the little pest before getting it into the snow. 

Moses was loyal. 

He would greet us with a smile and a wagging tail when we came home from work and school. 

Families coming home to a chihuahua might as well be greeting a goldfish. 

The fish forgets its environment after one swim around the tank. 

Similarly, the aptly named toy dog is too dense to register its environment and its owners in the first place. 

Which brings me to another reason why these dogs ought to be banned from the Tournament Capital-they serve no purpose. 

Labs retrieve ducks that have been shot by their hunter owners, 

Retrievers lead blind folk around a congested city and dalmatians are the heart of a firehouse. 

Seems these hairless, shivering, paranoid toy dogs do nothing but prance around like glorified rats, tethered to an owner who glorifies vapidness, or hanging dangerously from car windows. 

It's criminal and reprehensible. 

I'm suggesting a boycott of immorality, similar to the one proposed by the Comte de Reynaud, whose city was also threatened with degradation in the movie Chocolat. 

And though I would not go as far as burning down the rafts, so to say, in this situation I would agree with the Comte when he says: Something has to be done, Serge.

[email protected] *

What a jerk!! He wants chihuahua's banned from my city???? Like that's ever going to happen! How about writing about something important, like I don't know... 12 year old kids doing crystal meth, or pedofiles that continually reoffend!! I'm going to email him and let him know what I think of his opinion! Feel free to as well! That's his email at the bottom! I'm also sending a letter to the editor(a section called Opinion- *[email protected]*) so the city of Kamloops knows what I think of Mark. I want them to know that Chihuahua are truly wonderful but, not for everyone, but wonderful all the same! Help me let this guy know how much we love chihuahua's!


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

What a twat.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

The man is a fool!


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

What a pompous stupid old man. Honestly, if that's the best the paper can come up with then they must be struggling!

More to the point, what is this bloke doing driving at 110 km/hr and looking into other driver's cars when he should be looking at the ROAD??? Dangerous driver!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

might aswell come home to a goldfish?????????

Chihuahuas have more personality than any dog I have EVER met !!!

what an absolute idiot  rotest: :roll:


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

What a pratt indeed.

How dare he make out that they've no brains.

It's narrow minded people like that who I just want to choke when it comes the whole Chi debate.

xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Chigang said:


> What a twat.


Ditto.....:foxes15: rotest:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm with you gals! The man has evidently never owned a chi so what business does he have characterizing them anyway. Loser.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What an Ar**ho**!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

People, like him, who never owned chihuahuas or any small dogs, may think that he is entitled to his opinion. What it shows, however, is his total ignorance and narrow mindedness about a subject of which he knows nothing. He has put his foot in his mouth - proof that he is indeed an idiot for saying something so stupid.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

How many of you have emailed him?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I just feel sorry that he'll never know the love of a chihuahua and what a fantastic breed they are. Sucks for him


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> What an Ar**ho**!


i agree


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> How many of you have emailed him?


I havn't (yet  ) want to but wanted to put it really professionally and not rant at him like i feel like doing lol


----------



## Emsy (May 3, 2007)

Chigang said:


> What a twat.


Right with you Pip 100%.
How dare he say what people are to come home to I love the welcome Emma gives me it is alot better than my 3 boys give me!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> I just feel sorry that he'll never know the love of a chihuahua and what a fantastic breed they are. Sucks for him


Actually sucks to be him! LOL


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

sullysmum said:


> How many of you have emailed him?


I did and this is what I said:

I'm gathering you have never owned a chihuahua, so I have to wonder on what you base your opinions. I used to be ignorant about the breed too, called them bug eyed little ankle biters and worse. But then I opened my mind to the fact that there are more informed opinions about the breed than mine and discovered that they are an incredibly loyal and loving breed. When properly socialized they do not have any of the nasty qualities to which you allude. 

Rest assured that chihuahua lovers are horrified at the nasty picture painted of them by the likes of those absurd celebrities such a Paris Hilton. Would you feel that way about Retrievers if all those disgusting people owned them instead of chihuahuas? How ludicrous is that?

I'm not object to any opinion so long as it is informed. Yours sir is definitely not.

Cordially,
L. Lucas


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Jayne said:


> I havn't (yet  ) want to but wanted to put it really professionally and not rant at him like i feel like doing lol



I know thats why i havent done it yet, i just wanted to call him a few choice words but then he would think all owners are as stupid as his opionion of Chihuahuas is/are!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

sazzle1 said:


> What a pompous stupid old man. Honestly, if that's the best the paper can come up with then they must be struggling!
> 
> More to the point, what is this bloke doing driving at 110 km/hr and looking into other driver's cars when he should be looking at the ROAD??? Dangerous driver!!


The sad thing is that he's a kid! By the looks of his picture, he's maybe 21 or 22.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

chis rule said:


> I did and this is what I said:
> 
> I'm gathering you have never owned a chihuahua, so I have to wonder on what you base your opinions. I used to be ignorant about the breed too, called them bug eyed little ankle biters and worse. But then I opened my mind to the fact that there are more informed opinions about the breed than mine and discovered that they are an incredibly loyal and loving breed. When properly socialized they do not have any of the nasty qualities to which you allude.
> 
> ...


Perfect!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Jen said:


> i agree



That was the nicer version,lol.


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

:shock: I can't believe they would even post that in the newspaper! I guess it was in an opinions section? But still..it is unbelievably ignorant!!! Just because chis are small dogs does not have anything to do with their intelligence..they are no less a dog than any other breed! My chi is extremely smart and aware of her surroundings..she remembers people she met as a puppy and hasn't seen in a year! She greets me very happily when I come and has such different emotions, like a human! I can't stand when people make such foolish statements on something they obviously know nothing about!! And trying to outlaw chis for such miniscule reasons?! That's just plain stupid :angryfire:


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

omg what an idiot. i have 3 chihuahuas and one big dog let me tell you although I love my big dog too the chihuahuas are so much more like my children!! They are full of personality!! I'm not even sure what he was thinking???


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Why would a newspaper hire someone so ignorant? People are entitled to their opinions, but that "article" is just stupid.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I just emailed this jerk. I hope this sounded ok. 

I have read your article on chihuahuas and I have to say I disagree 100%. If you have never owned a chihuahua how would you know what they are like? I did not get a chihuahua because they are "cute and trendy" I happen to like the breed and find them appealing. My chihuahua, Toby, greets me at the door whenever I come in. If I have been gone for only a short time he still gets excited and greets me happily. What a strange thing to write a article about. Do you have nothing better in your life to feel passionate about? Is this what you really want to take a stand for? How about all the dogs in shelters that need homes. That would be an article worth writing.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

toby'smom said:


> I just emailed this jerk. I hope this sounded ok.
> 
> I have read your article on chihuahuas and I have to say I disagree 100%. If you have never owned a chihuahua how would you know what they are like? I did not get a chihuahua because they are "cute and trendy" I happen to like the breed and find them appealing. My chihuahua, Toby, greets me at the door whenever I come in. If I have been gone for only a short time he still gets excited and greets me happily. What a strange thing to write a article about. Do you have nothing better in your life to feel passionate about? Is this what you really want to take a stand for? How about all the dogs in shelters that need homes. That would be an article worth writing.


Bravo Toby'smom!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I have to say, I am truly ashamed that my city's newspaper thinks that article is print worthy. But the more emails he gets, maybe he'll think twice before he submits something he knows nothing about!!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Well, I had to mail in  Here's what I said:

Dear Mr Macdonald, 

Upon reading your article on Chihuahuas recently, I felt compelled to write to you to completely disagree with your narrow minded and uninformed opinions.

I find it disgusting that you judge a dog breed based on a small selection of its owners. Are you saying that all retriever owners hunt also? And all border collie owners are supposed to herd sheep? And all Labrador owners need to be guided? 

People like you need to be banned from writing.

When I travel with my Chi, she is strapped to my car using a safety harness, I DO NOT hold her if i'm driving.

Also, referring to 'labs, retrievers and border collies' as 'proper dogs' irritates me greatly. You suggest that I bought my Chihuahua because it's cute and trendy? But you bought your 'proper dog' for companionship, of course. Your ignorance is very apparent. My Chihuahua, at the age of 2 months old has already been trained to sit, lie down, come to me, and race. She can walk on the lead, and she's well on the way to being house trained. She is treated like a dog, because regardless of her size, she is a dog. Again, you have judged a breed based on a small selection of its owners.

My Chihuahua also greets me with a wagging tail and 'kisses' when I return to my house. She knows I'm her main owner - she'll always greet me first, and choose my lap to cuddle up on. And she's quite aware of her environment, she knows where her water bowl is, she knows where her bed is, she knows where the back door is when she wants to go outside. She is not paranoid, she's very confidant, and she shivers when she's cold - much like you or me. I hardly think you can blame the breed for that. 

As for the breed having no point - you mentioned dalmatians. These dogs were originally bred to run beside fire engines. This 'job' of theirs is no longer required - does that mean we should do away with all dalmatians now too? My Chihuahua is my companion. I don't need her to perform tasks for me for me to love her, she's wonderful as the dog she is, and I enjoy her personality, her exuberance, her intelligence and her playful nature. 

It is not the size of a dog which makes it special, it's the content of it's character; and Chihuahuas have plenty of that, unlike a certain writer. Feel free to continue compensating for your personal lack of size by buying a big dog. Thankyou.

-Gemma Golland, 
Proud Chihuahua Owner.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Whoa Gemma! You go girl!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You guys write great stuff when provoked!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Rah said:


> It is not the size of a dog which makes it special, it's the content of it's character; and Chihuahuas have plenty of that, unlike a certain writer. Feel free to continue compensating for your personal lack of size by buying a big dog. Thankyou.
> 
> -Gemma Golland,
> Proud Chihuahua Owner.


Hehehe!! This guy is going to be so sorry he messed with chi people!!!


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chigang
> What a twat.
> 
> ...


I totally agree , what a pillock indeed........he needs educating!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Rah just said it all! He should get the message "don't mess with chihuahua people!"


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

What an idiot. :roll: He obviously didn't even do his research at all, chihuahuas are "so stupid" but they are used as therapy dogs, agility, obedience, as drug dogs, etc?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> I know thats why i havent done it yet, i just wanted to call him a few choice words but then he would think all owners are as stupid as his opionion of Chihuahuas is/are!


Exactly !! It would just make him feel as though he is right wouldnt it . I might get my fiancee to word it for me as he is very good with things like that.! This guy needs telling tho! rotest: rotest:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> What an idiot. :roll: He obviously didn't even do his research at all, chihuahuas are "so stupid" but they are used as therapy dogs, agility, obedience, as drug dogs, etc?


That made me giggle Gypsy , we call Tyson my therapy dog as I havn't been very well lately and a little cuddle with him makes me feel so much better


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

i think everyone should email him. You don't mess with chi owners!!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Gemma that is fantastic !!!!!!!! really really well put :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :hello1: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Thankyou n__n I thought is was necessary to insult the size of his penis in there, it's generally men who are dissatisfied with themselves in some way that want to talk utter crap about the world around them!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just emailed him, what a...I won't even go there. Has anyone gotten a response yet?-


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree that what he wrote is utter twaddle, perhaps a troll to invite responses. He must be thrilled at getting an international response. 

Ah well, maybe he'll learn something about chihuahuas, too.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

To those people on hear bashing paris hilton i think they are hypocritical. Juat as this man knows NOTHING about chihuahuas and bashes them, you are in turn writing about paris as you know NOTHING about her and bashing her both of you are just supposdly expressing your opinion noh? .Anyway I sent my thoughts to him too.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Just sent this


Hello

I have just wasted 3 minutes of my life reading your narrow minded ramblings about chihuahua's, I must say I was extremely impressed at the level of stupidity expressed, congratulations on being able to make so many comments so far from the truth.

I won't waste my time trying to convince someone so narrow minded of just what a great family dog a chihuahua makes. For the record Chihuahua's are far more intelligent and alert than many other larger breeds .

I would hope you have the intelligence to realise the error of your ways and have the decency to post a public apology for the ignorance.


----------



## follie (Mar 26, 2007)

Shoot, Ollie is 10x smarter than my collie/lab mix I had as a kid. 

And as for not having a job?! I have the noisiest protective dog who chases small game and birds better than any dog I've seen. It's a german shepherd/collie/retriever all rolled into one 10 lb body. He's the perfect city dog, in that no vermin is safe near the apartment.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok here's what I sent:

Mr. Macdonald

Your article about chihuahua's was so full of falsities, I'm not sure where to begin! I have no problem with you expressing an opinion about these dogs, but as a writer you have a responsibility to make sure it's an informed opion. I didn't buy a chihuahua because it was "cute and trendy". I bought my dogs because I wanted a pet, that would become a family member. No, my children don't wrestle with them, but they do play. They play fetch, tug of war, and a good game of chase once in a while. My dogs are very loyal, they love me fiercely and unconditionally. When I come in the door, their two small bodies shake with the anticipation that Mom's home. To say that Chihuahuas serve no purpose, proves you know nothing about the breed! In Geauga County, Ohio, a chihuahua, named Midge was brought on to the police force to be trained as a drug dog as she can get into the small spaces the bigger dogs can't. Because of their affectionate nature they are used as therapy dogs, brightening the days of many nursing home residents. They have been shown in conformation and obedience as well as agility. I've even seen a chihuahua in a flyball competition. To say you want a breed of dog banned from our city is just plain ignorant!! I was going to ask to have this particular paper stop being delivered to my doorstep, but I find it poetic that my "useless, shivering rats" use it to to do their business on. 

Laura Desrocher Kamloops


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe I just posted his article on a facebook forum about chihuahuas!! Hubby just called me a millitant chihuahua lover! I think I'm going to get that printed on a t-shirt!! LOL


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

guinnypigsmom said:


> Hubby just called me a millitant chihuahua lover! I think I'm going to get that printed on a t-shirt!! LOL


You definitely should! I'd wear it!

I bet that guy won't dare write back to anyone. And I can't believe that he's only 21 - he sounds like he should be 75 and on the BBC show Grumpy Old Men. What a saddo - he needs to get a few hobbies, rather than criticising other people and their pets. :foxes15:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> To those people on hear bashing paris hilton i think they are hypocritical. Juat as this man knows NOTHING about chihuahuas and bashes them, you are in turn writing about paris as you know NOTHING about her and bashing her both of you are just supposdly expressing your opinion noh? .Anyway I sent my thoughts to him too.


I think Paris is a fruit loop and I laughed my a$$ off when I saw the picture of her cryyyyyyying all the way back to jail.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL Dawn   :coolwink:


----------



## HenrysSam (Apr 14, 2007)

hmmmmmm, i would love to email him my 2 penneth worth, but like others have said, i probably wouldn't do chi owners many favours with my choice of language!


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

So I just noticed that if anyone wants their article printed in the paper, they need to include their phone number. It won't be published though. Not sure why that is. I resent mine, with the phone number. Although they have had so much international response they might just give us a whole page!! LOL I'll keep you ladies posted if they print anything!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> I think Paris is a fruit loop and I laughed my a$$ off when I saw the picture of her cryyyyyyying all the way back to jail.



I agree with you when shes genuinely bad but I just think its wrong when people believe some of the stuff in the media about her when it might not be true , I mean we dont know since we are only going on what we are reading about. lol though *giggle*im probally hypocrtical since i think lindsay lohan is a even BIGGER fruit loop.


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

That's ridiculous. I personally think Chihuahuas are the best breed out there. They are a whole lot smarter than most large dogs and they really form a bond with you unlike any other. What a jerk. Maybe he should be banned from the city. :foxes15:


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh yea....lol....he said Chihuahuas don't lead the blind or anything like that but that is not true. Has anyone heard of Wheely Willy? He is a little Chi in a wheelchair that visits children in hospitals and cheers them up. Also, the breeder we got all of our chis from regularly take her chis to visit sick children at her local children's hospital as well.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes I've heard and just recently saw pictures of Willy, or one like him, in his wheelchair. What a wonderful little dog.


----------

